# Max amount of FEature



## w0lfe (Mar 19, 2018)

So Ive been doing some FEature applications this year and I have been applying more than the max dose per 1k.. I was curious how much you can actually apply to get the darkest possible grass without crossing the threshold. I did close to 3oz per 1k and didn't see too much of a difference from 2oz


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I think that is all dependent on your grass type and soil conditions. I think the worst side effect will be a black lawn but that may require A LOT of FEature. Depending on how dark your lawn already is, will depend on the effect you will get from a higher dose.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

One thing to keep in mind is that FEature has other micros in it that could be in excess for your soil. Mainly mg and mn. I would switch to FAS only unless your soil test shows the micros in deficiency.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

g-man said:


> One thing to keep in mind is that FEature has other micros in it that could be in excess for your soil. Mainly mg and mn. I would switch to FAS only unless your soil test shows the micros in deficiency.


I don't think there is enough micros in there to do any real harm unless you went crazy heavy with it :thumbup: But I do agree it's something to consider depending on your soil test.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

For cool season (TTTF) on my own lawn, I tested 0.4 oz actual iron and 0.8 oz actual iron per 1,000 with COC surfactant (along with a control and a N test).

The test plot with 0.4 oz showed some green up, but turned out to have adequate iron (no real marked response). The test plot at double that, 0.8 oz, showed similar (lack of marked) green up and some blackening. (The N test plot showed a marked response indicating N deficiency).

Some university testing has shown differences in iron blackening depending on temp (more blackening at higher temp).

The upshot is you may need to do some testing in a back corner of your lawn to see how it reacts. Warm season grasses are said to be more tolerant of a lot of iron but my sense is every site has its own limit.


----------



## w0lfe (Mar 19, 2018)

Alright thanks guys. Yeah I want to get a dark color but not sure how dark u3 can get... Anyone have any dark u3? Do you all know if it can be applied with marker dye for my larger back yard?


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

FWIW, I've been applying 2oz/M monthly on my lawn, and it looks considerably darker when the grass gets a little taller.


----------



## w0lfe (Mar 19, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> FWIW, I've been applying 2oz/M monthly on my lawn, and it looks considerably darker when the grass gets a little taller.


Maybe I'm moving too frequently? I tend to mow every other day, but i apply it after I mow and leave it on for a day and then water it in before the next mow


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

w0lfe said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> > FWIW, I've been applying 2oz/M monthly on my lawn, and it looks considerably darker when the grass gets a little taller.
> ...


Wow - that's often - I guess not a bad thing if you aren't taking very much off the blade (doesn't sound like it).

I've been using 1.25oz/1k to 1.75oz/1k every ~4 weeks or so. Sometimes a little sooner (if rain is expected for multiple days) or sometimes longer if the grass is looking good.

Obviously been tapering down to 1oz to 1.25oz /1k during the summer. Just enough to keep a little iron and N in the lawn.


----------

